# A novel use for a dividing head - anti raccoon



## jgedde (Jun 3, 2012)

As posted earlier I scored a dividing head along with a surface grinder I bought.  The dividing head was in the garage waiting to be cleaned.  

About 30 minutes ago, I heard a crash out in the garage.  Upon opening the door from the house into the garage and turning on the light, I was greeted by a family of baby raccoons and their mama.  The babies were on top of my garbage pail and on my chest freezer and were too scared to jump down.  They started trilling as soon as they saw me and seemed to try to come inside.  Mama, standing guard, charged me...  I quickly closed the inside door before she reached me.  I opened the door a bit and one by one scared the babies into jumping down and leaving with mama who kept charging.

After they were all out in the driveway, I fully entered the garage.  My cat, who saw me come out, ran up to greet me and Mama raccoon wasted no time in attacking him  He held his own for a bit, but he's an old cat (17 years old) and mama racoon got on top and was throwing him a beating.  I tried yelling, clapping, and kicking mama (in my stocking feet) to try and get her off the cat to no avail.  She was kicking his butt.  Finally in desparation, I grabbed the closest thing, the dividing head, and tossed it at mama.  It hit her square and she couldn't get off my cat fast enough.  She ran away squealing.  I sincerely hope I didn't hurt her badly as she's got young uns to take care of.

Now I just had to find the cat: he was long gone.  I went next door and me and my neighbor finally found him: eating!  He seems fine.  No blood, just missing a teaspoon of fur.  He's been immunized against rabies although I doubt very much mama is infected: she looked healthy and was obviously able to reproduce...

I really hope mama isn't seriously injured.  Thankfully, my cat isn't.

Lessons learned:
1) Close the garage door after dark.
2) Never get between a mama and her babies.
3) A dividing head makes a good weapon. :whistle:

BTW, no damage to the dividing head.

John


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 3, 2012)

Now thats a funny story, next time you may want to use something off of some wood working tool instead:lmao:


----------



## LIR&F (Jun 3, 2012)

WOW thats funny LOL


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 4, 2012)

My dogs cornered a coon on the jacuzzi deck and she jumped in the pool.  If she had gotten those dogs in the water they were goners.  A racoon is a crafty strong little critter that will drown a dog in a heartbeat.  Good thing the cat wasn't hurt.  Momma racoons are vicous when taking care of babies.  They usually have 6 pups at a time in a burrow and  bring them out very shortly after their eyes open.  Coons dont see very well so they make up for it with smell and a very well developed sense of touch.  Thats the reason it looks like they are fondling there food all of the time.  We had one as a pet way back when dirt was still clean and Jesus was an apprentice and she was a blast till she got pregnant and had a batch of pups.  Then the wild came back and we let her stay outside with the rest of the yard critters.  Have a great day!!!
Wheelchair Bob


----------



## GK1918 (Jun 4, 2012)

Yikes  this must be getting catchy.  I now have 4 Fox hanging around and worse= sitings of a Fisher Cat.
they say Fisher Cat eats cats.  Sooner or later the heat will come and the roll top shop doors gotta go
up and there, a jet black green eyed girl shop cat that perches near my tailstock and watches every
thing I do.  Thats the cat i posted awhile back that didnt eat for 3 wks cause I did know it was there.
She now has two friends, frogs, she plays with.


----------



## PurpLev (Jun 4, 2012)

was the dividing head dialed-in and zeroed out on target :lmao:?


----------



## November X-ray (Jun 4, 2012)

Reading this made me laugh as I remember as a kid, our old farm house got a mamma coon and three babies in the attic. My older brother and I were gonna be big time bad asses and my Dad said, "Okay big hunters, take your little BB guns up there and get rid of em". Well, long story short the old man knew way more than we gave him credit for and the moral of the story is - NEVER GET BETWEEN A MAMMA RACOON AND HER BABIES, especially in a closed off space! We were feeling like one of the "Ledbetter's" from the old comedian Jerry Clower's stories, "Please, somebody shoot up amongst us, cause one of us needs some relief"!!!


----------



## Tenn (Jun 4, 2012)

Reminds me of the time my grandpa took the 12 gauge up in the attic after a coon :lmao:


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 4, 2012)

Dad got chased up into the back end of his truck years ago by a stray pit bull dog.  The dog tried to climb in after him, just so happen to be some pieces of steel plate in the back end for a job he was doing.  Picked up a piece about 12" square x 1" thick and dropped it on the dog.  Stopped the dog in it's tracks!!!  He had to go dispose of the dog before someone come looking for it.  Didn't mean to knock it out of it's misery!!!


----------



## jgedde (Jun 5, 2012)

dalee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Coons are nothing to fool with. Not only are they smart, but amazingly quick and tough. Years ago I opened the granary door after dark and interrupted a family dining on my wheat after dark. Only way out was through me. It took 3 quick .45 ball rounds to get mamma to stop.
> 
> ...



Nah, I only smell strong...  :lmao:  

In seriousness, I was only two or three feet away from the fight and more or less dropped it on the coon.  I still wonder if she's OK.  No sign of coons the past two nights.

John


----------



## core-oil (Jun 10, 2012)

Keep us all posted as how the racoon is  & in "industrial matters" , do a risk assessment, contact occupational health &safety, wear protective clothing, &make up a mission statement, &do not forget first aid training &kit!


----------



## jgedde (Jun 16, 2012)

Tenn said:


> Reminds me of the time my grandpa took the 12 gauge up in the attic after a coon :lmao:



Reminds me of the time my father in law took a .410 up into his attic to get a squirrel.  He thought it was "just a little .410" until he saw daylight!  :lmao:

John


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 16, 2012)

my pointer got a coon in the back yard and kept grabbing it's tail and throwing it straight up about 10 feet in the air over and over untill it landed on the sidewalk and was out cold. she stopped when it stopped and i drug her in the house barking all the way. when i got back the coon was gone.
what a sound that was
steve


----------



## Glmphoto (Feb 6, 2014)

LMAO!!!!!!!

- - - Updated - - -

LMAO!!!!!!!


----------

